# English or Not.



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I think maybe you should laugh at him. Your paint will be perfectly able to ride English. 

Give it a go and see if you enjoy it.


----------



## Nicole2531 (Jul 23, 2011)

okay, thanks


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely go for it! I mean atleast TRY it! Don't feel like you have to commit to it entirely without trying it yet too. If you like it, stay with it, if you don't like it, you can always stop. It's good to try something and see how you feel about it rather than passing on the oppurtunity and wishing you had taken it!


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

plus jumping is a TON of fun


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! Of course you can do english and horse can do english. I started my horses western, trail rode them for couple years, and switched to english completely last year without any problem. What I'd advise though is taking some lessons before you buy english tack, because this way you'll have a feeling of it (and whether you like it or not, because not everyone likes english riding). :wink:


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I started riding western when I was 12 and pretty much only rode western until I was 21, then I took a break from ridding when I got pregnant, Last year(at 24) I got an OTTB and started riding english for the first time(well I did ride english a handful of times when I was younger but you can hardly count that). Now I ride my OTTB english and my moms appy western. English is much harder but it's a lot of fun! Maybe you can take a lesson english and see how you like it before you get any tack? Or borrow a saddle from a friend?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Nicole2531 said:


> Also can a paint do English because he also said since she is a paint, she wouldn't look good doing English. So i told him to buy me another horse then, one I could do English with, he laughed at me.


Yeah paints/pintos really can't do English...LOL

Show your boyfriend this site.

Silverwood Farm's Stallions : : : Art Deco, Sempatico, Hall of Fame and State of the Art


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Do both!! No reason that you and your horse can only do one, or the other.

This QH mare did eventing, going to prelim before I sold her. Forgive my chicken wing elbows!!











And, she also did pack trips, work cattle and pack elk out of the mountains.




























So, why limit yourself or your horse?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Allison, I want to go there! (above pics)

As for doing English, if it's your money buying the tack and lessons, then they have no say in your decision. If it's their money, then you might have to prove your sincerety. Is there any reason, such as other "flash in the pan" type of hobbie interests that you had then lost, that they might not believe fully your committment to this change of "hobby"?


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

"paints cant do english," talk to pintotess about that one, from what i see they are very successful in showing english! dont let you moms boyfriend get you down, do what you want and love to do!!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

giver!!! Jumping is a lot of fun!!! and i've seen tons and tons of paints in the show ring, dont dont worry!! if you like it prove them wrong, if you dont who cares?


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

sullylvr said:


> "paints cant do english," talk to pintotess about that one, do!!


haha ya


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

I ride my paint English...

Anyway, I agree with the above posters. In my opinion trying new disciplines just helps you become a better rider - and hey, it's fun!


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Laugh at them.. seriously. 

Registered American Paint Horse, Hunter Under Saddle Stallion:









Another APHA registered Horse, Hunter under saddle Mare:









Paint horse showjumping(not sure if registered):









registered APHA dressage gelding:









Point is, Paints are pretty versatile, My Appaloosa mare is around 13 years old, trail ridden western her whole life. I got on and have ridden Hunt Seat, Saddle Seat, and Dressage, We have also jumped, vaulted, won western pleasure classes, run barrels and flags fairly competitively, and we still trail ride a lot.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

your moms boyfriend clearly knows nada about horses. just because a horse is a certain breed doesnt mean they are limited to what they can and cannot do. english western dressage hunter jumper bareback you name it and if a horse is trained properly they can do it. ignore him and go right ahead and get your butt in an english saddle!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to be a western stickler, rode english once and fell in love. I can FEEL my horse more, and maneuver better. Even on trails I prefer english.

Well, come to think of it ... riding in an english saddle and actually _riding english_ are completely different. But even so, I prefer english. It's a lot more challenging that the western discipline I competed in before. They're really the same in some ways - basics and such.


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

I showed a Paint in dressage in May, and she got 3rd place.. AND she was a former WP horse. They can do it!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Paints rock it in english i have a registered paint gelding Rem and we are currently both being trained for Hunter Jumping, and a little dressage. Paints rock the english show rings and are my favorite to see. I have grown up english, a few weeks ago I rode with my friend on her horse in a western saddle OMG hated it
once you ride english, a western saddle feels like your sitting on a block of wood on top of the horse, and that stupid horn thats always getting in the way!
Ride english! You can feel your horse better, and I love it trail riding becuase its easier to stay out of your horses way, and the saddles are lighter. You should take this guy to a show and so he can see the paints there stunnin!
<3 paints


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

This would be like saying any Draft horse or Draft X cant do anything but pull or heavy farm work.


----------

